# Cayenne coming to Houston-Build



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Can't wait. I've had a lot going on this year with the family and the people @ Ankona have been great to work with. Anywho here's a pic to crank off the thread.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Awesome. My Copperhead is being built at the moment, and then its heading West to Houston as well! I have a lot of accessory rigging to do when it gets to my casa, so I will be starting a thread too. Excited for you, dude! See you out there.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! How is it being rigged?


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

JAbyrum when's your copperhead going to be done?
It's going to be a backcountry deck.
Seafoam hull with oyster cap.
ETEC 60 with hyd jack plate.
Std CC
Trim tabs
Under gunnel lights
Platform
ST55 I-Pilot Link
HDS-7
Tundra 35 as seat in front of CC
12 gal alum fuel tank
Elec package
FloatOn Trailer


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

tbipower said:


> JAbyrum when's your copperhead going to be done?
> It's going to be a backcountry deck.
> Seafoam hull with oyster cap.
> ETEC 60 with hyd jack plate.
> ...


My CH should be done in a few weeks. They pulled the hull from the mold last week. My build is pretty much the same as yours, except I'm going black, doing my own wiring, and running a tiller minn kota 55#. Keep us posted on your build...that color combo will look great!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wooo! Right in my 'hood! I gotta see those boats fellas, they are gonna be sweet down here.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Wooo! Right in my 'hood! I gotta see those boats fellas, they are gonna be sweet down here.


We will have to meet up, Gramps. On a side note... I sent you a PM with some good info about a HOU TX metal fab shop you inquired about. All he does is high end, and sometimes complex, marine pipe and metal work. Check your PM's.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Where you boys at in Houston? I'm going to be making some trips out there next year and I will be bringing the HB with me just in-case I get time to wet a hook!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I think you're going to really like this skiff for your area.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks JA, I'll have to get ahold of them when the time comes. 

Creek - I'm on the west side of downtown. Normally fish west Galveston bay but want to check out the area further west, chocolate bay down to Rockport.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Creek Runner said:


> Where you boys at in Houston? I'm going to be making some trips out there next year and I will be bringing the HB with me just in-case I get time to wet a hook!


I'm NW of Houston. Fish Matagorda and Galveston.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool I will be in South East area of Houston and no clue where to fish never been there, lol. 

Skiff is looking great!


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Getting close.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mhmmmm very nice! Sooo whats the anticipated pick-up date?

I was around when the SUV17 was born but never have seen a Cayenne in person. I really like those boats!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats! I am in love with my Cayenne! It is definitely Ankona's flagship....for me anyways. You're going to love this skiff!


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Gramps, I'm going to pick it up on Monday. Shadowcast, good deal man. I am pretty excited.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Good looking boat love the color


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

Good looking skiff. It's nice to see more Ankona's making their way to Texas. I just picked up my SUV at earlier in the month, have pics posted as well. 

E.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Good to see other folks in Houston. Would love to meet up for a beer sometime with y'all. I primarily fly fish from my kayak for the time being...hoping to upgrade to a skiff in the next year or so. Live near the Galleria.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok I got the boat home a couple of weeks ago and will post pics after a little wet sanding and buffing.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

uh huh, no pics no proof TBI! 

Looking forward to the final product! Question though, why are you wet sanding and buffing?


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm pretty anal about having a trailer queen. Most of it just needs some polishing but there is a couple of stains/rough spots that are going to take the wet paper to get out. 










Gramps said:


> uh huh, no pics no proof TBI!
> 
> Looking forward to the final product! Question though, why are you wet sanding and buffing?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY nice !! Time for SLIME !!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks good. Let us know how you like the trailer. It's probably the same one I'll end up with. I hope it's a dry launching machine.


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

boat looks very nice, let us know how she runs. 

e.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok, here it is after a machine polish. Most of yall probably don't care about this stuff but I love a mirror finish.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's purdy!

Did they put a roller on the front cross member? I don't know if it has been fixed, but the first SUV's had an issue with the bow hitting the crossmembers. I just want to let you know so there isn't any damage to your baby!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Gramps said:


> That's purdy!
> 
> Did they put a roller on the front cross member? I don't know if it has been fixed, but the first SUV's had an issue with the bow hitting the crossmembers. I just want to let you know so there isn't any damage to your baby!


Not necessary with the Cayenne Gramps. I've never even came close to jamming the cross member and I'm sans roller.

Tbipower puts the O in OCD. Lol.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Not necessary with the Cayenne Gramps. I've never even came close to jamming the cross member and I'm sans roller.
> 
> Tbipower puts the O in OCD. Lol.


Lol, I know I'm bad. My last boat was an 01' and they guy that bought it says it looked brand new. I probably spend more time cleaning a boat than fishing.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

tbipower said:


> Can't wait. I've had a lot going on this year with the family and the people @ Ankona have been great to work with. Anywho here's a pic to crank off the thread.


tbipower-
I would be very interested in seeing a Cayenne in person and hearing your experiences with it. I am presently running a Gheenoe LT25 and am thinking Cayenne for more rough water capability. I live in Clear Lake and fish West Galv Bay mostly. Let me know how you like the boat.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

rolfewilliams said:


> tbipower-
> I would be very interested in seeing a Cayenne in person and hearing your experiences with it. I am presently running a Gheenoe LT25 and am thinking Cayenne for more rough water capability. I live in Clear Lake and fish West Galv Bay mostly. Let me know how you like the boat.


No prob dude, I'll send you a PM of my phone number. I live way out 290, but I'm sure we can make something happen.


----------

